# Favorite Teas



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

What are yours? Do you dry your own herbs or blend your own?

My favorite bought tea is Honey, Vanilla, Chamomile. I also grow my own herbs and my favorite home blend is echinacea, lemon balm, and raspberry leaf.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i like all of these also. i buy quite a few herbal teas but i do grow lemonthyme,balm.echinacea,sage etc. ~Georgia


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I have scores of teas, store-bought and homegrown. If I had to choose a favorite, it would have to be Bigelow's Salted Caramel.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I love ginseng tea, which I buy in bags not roots. In summer I enjoy mint type teas, hot or cold. I'm lucky that sometimes a friend who grows mint and lemon balm gifts me with bags of the stuff which I dry or steep fresh. Those are so so good. Right now it's cold and rainy so I'm drinking Earl Grey tea, loose leaf. In all cases I prefer tea black, no sugar or milk.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

When I gave up drinking pop I started drinkng tea.
I found myself going back to Tetley British Blend for my first tea of the morning. Twinings Prince of Wales when I can find it at the store too.
I will add more than necessesary amounts sugar and cream to flavored teas (coconut almond is great) for a treat.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

I like Earl Grey, Basic Black, and Mint. Not too picky about brands etc.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Vjk said:


> I like Earl Grey, Basic Black, and Mint. Not too picky about brands etc.


Never add junk like sugar, sweeteners, milk or anything else.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oohh…I just ordered a cool one for iced tea from Smith Teas. It’s BLUE.








Blackberry Jasmine Iced Tea


Description: A dazzling sapphire blend of premium Jasmine Silver Tip tea, sweet blackberry, orange peel, and mango. The beauty of butterfly pea flower naturally makes it a brilliant blue. Tasting notes: Guava, rhubarb, jawbreaker Ingredients: Jasmine Silver Tip green tea from China, orange...




www.smithtea.com


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> Oohh…I just ordered a cool one for iced tea from Smith Teas. It’s BLUE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That tea sounds and looks delicious. I'm used to jasmine tea, hot, at Chinese restaurants but don't think I've ever had it cold.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

My interest in tea flipped to coffee, so while I hardly drink any anymore, I do love to make peppermint sun tea.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I. First and foremost a coffee drinker but I used to drink more tea when Red Rose included their tiny English porcelain figurines in each box. No idea why I loved those silly things but I did.
Sadly, Red Rose stopped putting them in the tea boxes, so no more Red Rose.
Heck em.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I like the teas I've gotten from Republic of Tea The Republic of Tea - Leading Purveyor of Premium Teas and the price seems reasonable. Nice, flavorful teas. Don't care for green tea much but recently had Mandalorian ~ The Child tea from them and found the taste enchanting.

Am a sucker for mint teas, so grow my own. Usually favor herbals and blacks, SELDOM green.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i grow several mints but prefer the apple mint. out in the country i have 1/4 acre or more of chocolate mint. those figurines Lisa mentioned i collected them also. had a large pail full. some guy was admiring them one day at the same time i was downsizing so i gave them to him. ~Georgia


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Coffee is for mornings, tea for the rest of the day.

Tetley is always my go-to, but I also enjoy Basilur teas, especially the raspberry/rosehip. 

Recently, I've discovered the joys of hibiscus tea. I like to mix it with my Tetley, hot or cold.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Vjk said:


> I like Earl Grey, Basic Black, and Mint. Not too picky about brands etc.


I used to enjoy Early Grey, but for some reason, I woke up one morning and the scent of bergamot flipped my stomach.

Gave away a couple of boxes of the tea.


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> I. First and foremost a coffee drinker but I used to drink more tea when Red Rose included their tiny English porcelain figurines in each box. No idea why I loved those silly things but I did.
> Sadly, Red Rose stopped putting them in the tea boxes, so no more Red Rose.
> Heck em.


Oh no! When did they stop doing that? My last box had a porcelain arrowhead bought about 4 years ago.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> I. First and foremost a coffee drinker but I used to drink more tea when Red Rose included their tiny English porcelain figurines in each box. No idea why I loved those silly things but I did.
> Sadly, Red Rose stopped putting them in the tea boxes, so no more Red Rose.
> Heck em.


You can get them if you buy boxes of tea direct from them online. I got a box with a monument figurine in it at the store a few months ago but since I haven't used all that I haven't looked for a new box.

I used to drink a lot of tea, until our well went out and we got mud water out of the pipes. Then the years without a softener killed my taste for tea. Hard water does not taste good no matter what you put in it. Bottled water wasn't much better.

Now that I have good water I need to make more tea again. Red Rose with a few sprigs of lemon balm makes a really good sun tea.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't know the name or brand of the tea, but I drank it in a Ger (Yurt) in Central Asia. I remember it had four spoons of raw sugar, and a huge chunk of Yak better floating in it. Your could live on that stuff.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Our usual daily drink is Tetley.. Once in a while we drink Red Rose for a bit then back to Tetley..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's chilly here this morning. A pot of tea sounds pretty good.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I like the brand Tulsi tea. My favorites are rose and tumeric, but not together. I also like raspberry leaf tea. I have been drinking more nettle tea because of the iron content. I found that adding lemon to it made it AMAZING and less earthy, as nettle is very green tasting, if that makes sense.

All the herbs I dried for tea this year molded. I am very disappointed and not sure what I am going to do next year. 
Too humid. Might try dehumidifier and fans but I was trying to dry without electricity.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I switched to green tea for my health. I drink coffee also on Mondays because I fast on Mondays. Otherwise I only drink coffee socially. Every morning I make a pot of green tea. I use Uncle Lee's Tea. It is organic and I buy it at Walmart. I boil my water with a tea ball filled with fresh ginger, I add tumaric, nutmeg, cinnamon, black pepper, cayenne pepper, and two green tea bags to the tea pot. After pouring the hot water into the pot I add the juice from a lemon and an ounce of MCT oil. I really enjoy it but I know it is not for everyone.

I also like to mix hibiscus tea with stinging nettle, or camomile.

After reading this post I put fresh echanicia, mint, and lemon balm in a tea ball. I did not know how much of each you should put, but could not believe how dark it was. How much should I put of each?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mint and lemon balm do not make tea dark. They both produce a very light green color tea. All I can say is add balm and mint to your liking. I have stuffed a tea ball full of each but that is a bit too strong for me.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Mint and lemon balm do not make tea dark. They both produce a very light green color tea. All I can say is add balm and mint to your liking. I have stuffed a tea ball full of each but that is a bit too strong for me.


I guess it was the echinacea that made it dark. I had no idea how much to put. I will try putting more mint and lemon balm.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

vickinell said:


> I switched to green tea for my health. I drink coffee also on Mondays because I fast on Mondays. Otherwise I only drink coffee socially. Every morning I make a pot of green tea. I use Uncle Lee's Tea. It is organic and I buy it at Walmart. I boil my water with a tea ball filled with fresh ginger, I add tumaric, nutmeg, cinnamon, black pepper, cayenne pepper, and two green tea bags to the tea pot. After pouring the hot water into the pot I add the juice from a lemon and an ounce of MCT oil. I really enjoy it but I know it is not for everyone.
> 
> I also like to mix hibiscus tea with stinging nettle, or camomile.
> 
> After reading this post I put fresh echanicia, mint, and lemon balm in a tea ball. I did not know how much of each you should put, but could not believe how dark it was. How much should I put of each?


Your tea blend sounds delicious, I am curious about how the cayenne goes with the other spices. How much of each do you use? Maybe I'll start with a dash. I don't know what MCT oil is, do you ever add honey?


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Your tea blend sounds delicious, I am curious about how the cayenne goes with the other spices. How much of each do you use? Maybe I'll start with a dash. I don't know what MCT oil is, do you ever add honey?


I enjoy honey but try to do keto, so don't add carbs. MCT is coconut oil. The cayenne gives it a little zing and it's good for you.


----------



## SustainableAg (Mar 16, 2017)

My favorite tea has always been Republic of Tea's "Honey Ginseng Green Tea". Many years ago at a specialty tea shop, I enjoyed a cup of Murrough's Welsh Brew Tea. It is a tough choice to decide which is my favorite. When I am not feeling well, I make a cup of the Green Tea and add lemon and a tiny bit of Irish Whiskey. I find it always helps with a sore throat.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

What I like is "chai" - in the real Indian way.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Feb 6, 2011)

I buy all my tea and coffee from Simpson and Vail- an old company now located in Connecticut. They are family owned and make their own blends. Simpson and Vail has been around for over 100 years. 
My favorite is the Almond (black) Tea. 
I've included a link- they ship free on $50 orders. I live nearby so I just stop in every couple weeks. 
Simpson & Vail High Quality, Specialty Teas since 1929


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

My favorite is a fresh picked blend of Stinging Nettle, Wild Rose Hips, Mint and Sassafras leaves.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Second favorite - wild ginger root with some Wintergreen leaves but I usually only do that for a bad cough since both of those plants are a bit less abundant.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Might have a new favorite! I am being taught about all of the native plants in my area from a local Cherokee Indian that learned how to gather, prepare and use plants for medicine but also for just everyday use as well. He gave me a 3 month reading list to complete before my next visit with him but he did give me a bag of Damiana Leaf and just winked and said "have some tea with your lovely wife tonight". WOW!! is all I can say. Never needed the blue pill. With this ... NEVER will.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm always looking around for new teas and have never come across this. probably have to order it. i know gingseng, chocolate mint, saffron etc. are used as aphrodisiacs but never heard of this one. kills 2 birds with one stone also. supresses the appitite. ~Georgia


----------



## pawansharma (3 mo ago)

My favourite is masala tea, especially in the winters morning


----------



## trackb (2 mo ago)

A lot of willowherb grows on my plot of land. If we have time to collect the top leaves and ferment them in time, we get a good drink, reminiscent of sour tea. It is caffeine-free and perfect for afternoon tea.


----------

